# 44 years of no immigration into the U.S.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

*44 years of almost no immigration into the U.S.*

From 1921 to 1965. Something that I was not aware of. Certainly not aware that it was in affect for 44 years.

https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2018/01/04/your-host-walks-you-back-from-the-ledge-on-immigration/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

damn we could use that again.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Golden Era of America in the 20th century 1959-1966


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

This is FALSE. If rush is saying there was no immigration between 1921 to 1965 I know many people who immigrated during that period of time.

A quick check will show lots of immigrants coming thru Ellis Island https://www.libertyellisfoundation.org/immigration-timeline

390,000 just from Italy during that time period.

Larger numbers from Mexico, Canada , Great Britain and Germany.

Why do you post this obviously fake information? This is not an opinion you can look the numbers up on several data bases.

The US has always had people coming to the country since it was founded.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We have dreams too, ya know.
Y'all post fantasies, so do we..


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Immigrants of that timeframe jumped through hoops and were quick to assimilate , and most had something to offer ( not all but most )


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, Rush was exaggerating, and wrong for the first time that I have seen. With that said, qoutas for skilled legal immigrants were and are very effective.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Rush lies all the time the part I cannot understand is how any educated person could fall for this lie.

When did Einstein move to America ? Hint fled the Nazis in Germany , helped America build a nuclear weapon .

When did Werner von Braun and the other rocket scientist come to America ? The scientist that launched Americas space program https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_German_aerospace_engineers_in_the_United_States

There should not be even a second that Rushes lie could be believed. Totally false without having to even pause and think .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Rush lies all the time the part I cannot understand is how any educated person could fall for this lie.
> 
> When did Einstein move to America ? Hint fled the Nazis in Germany , helped America build a nuclear weapon .
> 
> ...


Lol. Coming from the guy that believes lies that even a child can see through. Rush puts out his takes on things, but does not lie. And I bet that you would never listen to Rush for any length of time, as if you did, you would see how wrong you have been.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would have to hear the Rush segment in context. He does not spout out nonsense like the government or the fake news mass media. Von Braun and other Nazi’s were brought in to prepare to compete and possibly fight the USSR rather than being hung for war crimes. They avoided punishment because they had something unique to offer. While Einstein made it in, how many Jews were turned away? Remember Rush will use sarcasm and satire to make a point.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Rush lies all the time the part I cannot understand is how any educated person could fall for this lie.
> 
> When did Einstein move to America ? Hint fled the Nazis in Germany , helped America build a nuclear weapon .
> 
> ...


Operation Paperclip wasn't an immigration thing. You are pulling a Limbaugh by adding that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A quick search found this....

Quota System 1921-1965


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been saying "NO Immigration for at least 10 years". Period.

Continue to deport any and all illegals over that 10 year timeframe.

Build a secure border wall.

Eliminate ALL Visas for 10 years.

Any illegal criminal on death row gets the "chair".

All non citizens in US prisons get deported.

Stop ALL money wire transfers to Mexico.

Reevaluate after 10 years.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Open and uncontrolled immigration is a death sentence for a Country. History proves this time after time, as a Country with no borders, language, or culture will FALL. 
(Its simple math even a liberal should get, huh?)


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Diversity is perversity ...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> This is FALSE. If rush is saying there was no immigration between 1921 to 1965 I know many people who immigrated during that period of time.
> 
> A quick check will show lots of immigrants coming thru Ellis Island https://www.libertyellisfoundation.org/immigration-timeline
> 
> ...


Taken at face value, Rush's words were incorrect. His assertion, while being factually incorrect, is somewhat correct in the sense that immigration was greatly restricted. This graph of the immigration statistics shows that in most logical minds immigration dropped to near negligible during the time that Rush references.

Does this constitute "No Immigration"? No...so Rush was factually inaccurate. Would I like to see that inaccuracy repeated today? Abso-friggin-lutely


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Illegal immigration, if allowed to continue unabated, will be the the death knell of this country. I have no problem with controlled, very controlled, LEGAL immigration. In fact, legal immigration can be beneficial and perhaps even necessary. Most of the illegals coming to this country are bettering their lives at our expense and have no wish to assimilate. Build the damn wall and shut it down till we have a immigration policy in place that makes sense.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Cloward & Piven (Their Browning & dumbing down of America plan is almost complete with unfettered Illegal Immigration & Legalized Drugs )


----------

